
Police Visit Pirate Bay Proxy Owner’s Home Demanding a Shutdown - Lightning
http://torrentfreak.com/police-visit-pirate-bay-proxy-owners-home-demanding-a-shutdown-130609/
======
gasull
Pirate Bay .onion torsite:

[http://jntlesnev5o7zysa.onion/](http://jntlesnev5o7zysa.onion/)

